# Extreme Bowstring Sale



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

We at Extreme Bowstrings are having another fantastic sale where you can get the best materials for your bowstrings for compounds, recurves and crossbows at a great price. And since we have been building strings since 2002 we build strings for every new bow out there and we even build strings for bows that are very old which most people have never heard of. Some sets as low as $50.00 for compounds. Recurve strings as low as $15.00. And crossbow strings as low as $30.00. We offer 452x, X, Astro Flight, Fury, 8190, B50, Xcel, TS Plus and some Ultra Cam. And with our new website you can order from any mobile device anywhere. We build single color, 2 colors, 3 colors, 3 color pin stripe, and 4 color strings. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Some really cool color options, Baby Blue or also called Sky Blue and White and the other is Red and Black with Flo Red stripes


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Flo Red and White with Electric Blue serving.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Baby Blue and Silver make a great color combination:shade:


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Fantastic, you guys do build some Awesome strings


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

3 new material colors in for the Fury Material
Sand,Sage Drk Brown
Tan, Brown, Black
Teal


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just put all sets with Floating yokes on sale for the Month of February. They are on sale for $80.00 and we offer 452x, X, Fury and Astro Flight Materials.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Just put all sets with Floating yokes on sale for the Month of February. They are on sale for $80.00 and we offer 452x, X, Fury and Astro Flight Materials.


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for our Sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our Fantastic Sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our Fantastic string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our String sale which we build strings for every bow made. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for this fantastic string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for our sale


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt for our March sale


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just finished these bad looking strings and put them on a Hoyt Charger, Black, Silver and Flo Red pin stripes. Fury:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our string sale and get yourself a Giant


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt for our string sales


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our string sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

you can find us at www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Purple, White with Flo Purple stripes:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Electric Blue, Silver and Flo Purple Stripes in Fury:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's a fancy color combination, Flo Red and Dark Brown X


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our sales


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string specials


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Got some new toys today, the new ULA brackets and got to put them to use right away.:shade:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

A Bear Lights Out we just finished in Flo green and Electric Blue in Fury.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our sales were running www.extremebowstrings.com


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

The string sale continues and make sure you get in on the sale while it last.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

TTT for our Fantastic string sale @ http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Great Strings, Great Prices from a company that has been in business since 2002. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Floating or sepatate yoke system bow string sets are on sale for 80.00 Mathews Monster, PSE Carbon some older hoyts , some Darton and Alpine models.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

This also includes the Mathews Halon bows


http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-astro.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...les-bcy-x.aspx

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-fury.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> This also includes the Mathews Halon bows
> 
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx
> ...


Sale also includes some Dartons like the Maverick 2


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sale.


----------



## Bowhunter0186 (May 3, 2017)

Great looking strings............


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bowhunter0186 said:


> Great looking strings............


Why Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Sweet string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

This is one Awesome sale for your high performance bow.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for all of our sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

This sale will continue till the end of May. 



EXTREME 1 said:


> This also includes the Mathews Halon bows
> 
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-2...bles-452x.aspx
> ...


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for our string sales..


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just built these awesome looking strings for a 2017 Darton Maverick 2 which are currently on sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

For the month of June were putting all of our pinstripe strings and sets on sale ranging from $35.00 to $95.00 and we also have some recurve strings on sale. Click on the link and it takes you to our Specials page. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> For the month of June were putting all of our pinstripe strings and sets on sale ranging from $35.00 to $95.00 and we also have some recurve strings on sale. Click on the link and it takes you to our Specials page.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


Sweet sale


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for our June sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for our June sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> For the month of June were putting all of our pinstripe strings and sets on sale ranging from $35.00 to $95.00 and we also have some recurve strings on sale. Click on the link and it takes you to our Specials page.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sale specials. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our strings and sets specials. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sales


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sales

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sale, Fantastic low prices


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I dont know why I try strings from anyone else, What a mess. Thanks for getting me the right strings I needed for my bow, Extreme you Rock. :thumbs_up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

1 3D Shooter said:


> I dont know why I try strings from anyone else, What a mess. Thanks for getting me the right strings I needed for my bow, Extreme you Rock. :thumbs_up


Your welcome and that is what we do best.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just finished another set for a Darton Demon.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our Fantastic string sales. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

hese are some fantastic sales were running this month of June. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for this awesome special were running for June

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our Fantastic string sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

For the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> For the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.


http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

cruizerjoy 
Put one of your strings on my sons PSE Drive R and it looks great. Perfect fit and no peep rotation. Received it fast too. Great job


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this string special.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this Awesome String Special.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this awesome string sale.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Ordered, thanks for the heads up


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

tackscall said:


> Ordered, thanks for the heads up


Why Thank You, should be just a few days and they will be on the way.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome, looking forward to trying them. I'll post a pic


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

tackscall said:


> Awesome, looking forward to trying them. I'll post a pic


Fantastic.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this Awesome Special Sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump for this string special.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Just a few days left of this fantastic string sale.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> We at Extreme Bowstrings are running a early Bowhunters String Special which we run every year for those hunters getting a early jump on getting their strings before the panic late rush in August. So for the month of July were Having our Bowhunters Special. Get your order in now and save 15% with the BHS Code. And you will get your string order done rather quickly compared to next month when orders get backed up. Just enter BHS when you checkout and in the code box and this will give you a instant discount off any string order.
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


The BHS sale ends today. Last chance to save 15% off your order when checking out.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


Bump


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

well they look great, time to shoot em in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

WOW, Yes they do.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00
> 
> http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


Just finished building these Fantastic looking strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx

This is a Crossbow string we just build, Red and Purple/Black spec


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

You guys are fantastic, ordered my strings last monday and I got them today. And they look great


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks and you're Welcome. We are running some great sales. 

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I installed my new set, put the peep in and I'm about 100 shots in. that peep has not moved! And they look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

tackscall said:


> I installed my new set, put the peep in and I'm about 100 shots in. that peep has not moved! And they look great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic, Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

These are some fantastic sales were running this month of August. Some sets as low as $50.00 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/s-89-specials.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running.

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I ordered strings last week and I got them today. Thats Awesome


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for Extreme and their awesome strings and even better prices


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. We are currently 4 days from time of order to ship time. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. We are currently 4 days out from time of order to shipping. 

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our Sale and Congratulations to Trena for shooting her First ever Bull Elk. Scored 308


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

A couple more customers who had great success this year


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, very nice


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for Extreme


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## torquen (Sep 13, 2017)

Need strings and cables made for a Athens Recluse. I'm going to call in the morning for exact measurements and then give you a buzz


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running . http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## torquen (Sep 13, 2017)

Placed my order and the next day my strings were made and shipped out. Received them a day early. These strings fit my Athens Recluse absolutely perfect. Very well made and super quick. 
Put them on last night and shot a few arrows. Perfect operation.


----------



## torquen (Sep 13, 2017)

Guess I could post a picture.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

torquen said:


> Placed my order and the next day my strings were made and shipped out. Received them a day early. These strings fit my Athens Recluse absolutely perfect. Very well made and super quick.
> Put them on last night and shot a few arrows. Perfect operation.


SWEET, Thanks for posting, say what is the color called for your riser?


----------



## torquen (Sep 13, 2017)

EXTREME 1 said:


> torquen said:
> 
> 
> > Placed my order and the next day my strings were made and shipped out. Received them a day early. These strings fit my Athens Recluse absolutely perfect. Very well made and super quick.
> ...


I think it's called Sand. One of Athens standard color choices.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

torquen said:


> I think it's called Sand. One of Athens standard color choices.


very nice, I like that color. Thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get those hunting bows firing on all cylinders, Check out our fantastic September sales were running. Some sets as low as $50.00

http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump for the fantastic service and awesome strings


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

You guys make some fantastic strings


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump for our fantastic sales.

Also were having a Free Bow string set giveaway, just click on the link to our Facebook page and follow the instructions for your chance to win a FREE Set of your color choice and materials. 

https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sales were running and here is a look at the new 2018 Xpedition Denali we just got in today. PXT cams 23---26" draw and was special ordered to get done in Defcon Purple


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet contest, how many times can we enter?



EXTREME 1 said:


> bump for our fantastic sales.
> 
> Also were having a Free Bow string set giveaway, just click on the link to our Facebook page and follow the instructions for your chance to win a FREE Set of your color choice and materials.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

You can enter as many times you wish


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Fantastic, say when you gonna run a sale on pinstripe sets? Im gonna need some for my new Xpedition.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is the link again for our Free String giveaway Contest. https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here is the link again for our Free String giveaway Contest. https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our String sales and for our Facebook Bowstring giveaway contest.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Here is the link again for our Free String giveaway Contest. https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


Bump for our bowstring giveaway contest.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> bump for our fantastic sales.
> 
> Also were having a Free Bow string set giveaway, just click on the link to our Facebook page and follow the instructions for your chance to win a FREE Set of your color choice and materials.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


Bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> bump for our fantastic sales.
> 
> Also were having a Free Bow string set giveaway, just click on the link to our Facebook page and follow the instructions for your chance to win a FREE Set of your color choice and materials.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/extremebowstrings/posts/1445282872227004


these could be yours or different colors by just entering our contest.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

we have some awesome sales leading up to black friday plus we have our bowstring giveaway contest on Facebook.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sales


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Come this Thursday at 12 am to Friday at midnight you can save a extra 25% off your orders. Just enter *Black Friday* in the coupon and codes box and 25% will come off any string or set you order.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Check out our website today for Cyber Monday, Get a Great set of bowstrings at a Great Price. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Cyber monday is over but we are still running some awesome sales.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## torquen (Sep 13, 2017)

Just received the second set of strings I've ordered from Extreme. Ordered late afternoon "pacific" and received noticed the next day the custom strings were being shipped. 
Got the strings two days later. Quality is awesome. Hot pink and Black for my fiancées bow. Will be a nice stocking stuffer for Xmas. 
Great company to deal with. I have no reason to buy strings or cables anywhere else. 
Garrett


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for your Business and your Welcome.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump for our string sales. http://www.extremebowstrings.com/default.aspx


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

These guys build some awesome strings


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Just ordered my wife a set for her Ruckus. Thanks


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you for your order and Merry Christmas


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump


----------

